# Maisie pics



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I am trying to upload some photos, but am not sure if its going to work!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww look at her, wow she is so different from your avatar photo, she has gotten lighter, she is like a darker version of my gypsy, how old is she ?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww I like the second one with the leg cuddles


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She is 20 months old. Now that you mention it, she does look different from the avatar. But that was taken last summer and the sunlight shining directly at her makes her colour look brighter somehow.

Yes, she does look like your Gypsy, I thought so when I saw your pics. She was spayed 9 days ago and has only just returned to normal this weekend - sleeping better again and eating again and wanting to play. We had her in a babygrow at night to stop her licking/scratching! I'm glad that's over!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Such a curly girl  Is she American or English cross? With that cute, round face I'm guessing American.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

You are right Mandy, she is an American cross. Very curly and very little! She is a bit nervous of dogs and people she doesn't know - I don't know if that's just her or if it is the breed.

She looks similar colour to your Flo.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is lovely and so curly!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> You are right Mandy, she is an American cross. Very curly and very little! She is a bit nervous of dogs and people she doesn't know - I don't know if that's just her or if it is the breed.
> 
> She looks similar colour to your Flo.


Yes very similar colour, though Flo has lightened a bit with age. I wish Flo were a little more cautious/nervous around dogs and people - she loves everyone and jumps up at people and bounds over to dogs whatever their size or breed - I just hope it doesn't get her in trouble one day although I must say she is quite submissive when she finally gets to another dog and will just lie down and roll over so she's not much of a threat and hopefully wouldn't therefore be subject to any aggression - fingers crossed. Jumping up at people is also a little trying though I must say now she is getting older the amount of time jumping up before she settles is getting less and hopefully by the time she is 2 years I will hopefully stopped her doing it all together


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She sounds fun. I'm sure the jumping is just puppy behaviour and she will calm down with age. I do like the name. Maisie was called Flo (Floella) by the breeder before we got her!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> She sounds fun. I'm sure the jumping is just puppy behaviour and she will calm down with age. I do like the name. Maisie was called Flo (Floella) by the breeder before we got her!


Hey, that's good. I might start using Floella as a 'nickname'


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty girl. Love the long ears.


----------

